#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ν.4014/11 - Δικαιώματα για τον έλεγχο δομικής τρωτότητας

## Yialimon

Ο υπεύθυνος για τον έλεγχο δομικής τρωτότητας ποιός μηχανικός είναι;
Μόνο ο πολιτικός μηχανικός;Αρχιτέκτονας μπορεί;

----------


## ALIKI

*Β. Αρχιτέκτονες Μηχανικοί.* 
Βάσει του Ν-4663/30 και της Εγκ-32484/7-12-61 ερμηνευτικής εγκυκλίου της Υπηρεσίας Οικισμού έχουν απεριόριστα δικαιώματα συντάξεως και υπογραφής Αρχιτεκτονικών Μελετών και επιβλέψεως των εργασιών εκτελέσεως αυτών. 
'Εχουν επίσης δικαίωμα συντάξεως και υπογραφής Στατικών Μελετών και επιβλέψεως των αντιστοίχων εργασιών δια κατασκευές από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, εξαιρέσει των ειδικών κατασκευών, ως είναι: οι ειδικές θεμελιώσεις (πεδιλοδοκοί κ.λπ.), κελυφωτές κατασκευές, κατασκευές από προεντεταμένο σκυρόδεμα, πλαισιωτέςκατασκευές με μεγάλα ανοίγματα, σιδηρές και ξύλινες κατασκευές με ανοίγματαμεγαλύτερα των 8 μέτρων κλπ. Για τις ειδικές αυτές κατασκευές απαιτείταιπροσυπογραφή Πολιτικού Μηχανικού (ανάθεση, ανάληψη σύνταξης και υπογραφής τηςαπαιτουμένης μελέτης και επίβλεψη των αντίστοιχων εργασιών).

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο η σύνταξη μελέτης κι άλλο ο έλεγχος.

Θεωρώ ότι μόνο πολιτικοί μηχανικοί μπορούν να συντάξουν το δελτίο δομικής τρωτότητας για τους εξής τρεις λόγους:

α) τους αντίστοιχους ελέγχους σε δημόσια κτήρια τους κάνουν διμελείς επιτροπές στις οποίες πρέπει να υπάρχει οπωσδήποτε ένας πολιτικός μηχανικός.
"Ο  έλεγχος  των  κτιρίων  γίνεται  από  διμελείς  επιτροπές  μηχανικών,  εκ  των οποίων  ο  ένας  τουλάχιστον  πρέπει  να  είναι  Διπλωματούχος  Πολιτικός Μηχανικός  (απόφοιτος  Πανεπιστημιακής  Εκπαίδευσης),  ενώ  ο  δεύτερος μπορεί  να  είναι  Διπλωματούχος  Μηχανικός  (απόφοιτος  Πανεπιστημιακής Εκπαίδευσης),  κατά  προτίμηση  Αρχιτέκτων  ή  Αγρονόμος  -  Τοπογράφος Μηχανικός,  ή  Πτυχιούχος  Τεχνολογικής  Εκπαίδευσης,  κατεύθυνσης  Δομικών Έργων   ή   Έργων Υποδομής." (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*)

β) αντίστοιχα, τις τεχνικές εκθέσεις αυτοψίας όπου απαιτούνται κατά τη διαδικασία έκδοσης οικοδομικών αδειών, π.χ. σε προσθήκες καθ' ύψος, απαιτούνται οι υπογραφές δύο μηχανικών από τους οποίους ο ένας τουλάχιστον να είναι διπλωματούχος πολιτικός μηχανικός Π.Ε.

γ) αυτός είναι υποκειμενικός. Θεωρώ ότι μόνο πολιτικοί μηχανικοί, μηχανικοί δομικών έργων Τ.Ε. και μηχανικοί έργων υποδομής Τ.Ε. έχουν τις απαραίτητες τεχνικές γνώσεις και σπουδές για να προβούν σε τέτοιους ελέγχους στατικής επάρκειας. 
Αυτό βέβαια δεν έχει καμιά σημασία, σημασία έχουν θα μου πείτε τα υφιστάμενα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.

----------

